# amplificador 200-500w



## blasidalen (Nov 9, 2009)

Este es un amplificador escalable de 200 a 500 que encontre en la web en:www.electronica-pt.com /circuitos/en/audio-amplifiers/17-audio-amplifier-200-500w.pdf


----------



## Selkir (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola!! tengo algunas dudas que me gustaría me ayudasen a resolver:

Tengo la intención de armar el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/ y creo que el amplificador que mejor se adapta a mis necesidades es el que se propone en este tema.

Dispongo de dos modelos de recintos donde conectarlo: un es de 300W a 8 ohm y el otro es de 400W a 8 ohm (adjuntos los PDF de los mismos). En la tabla del amplificador las impedancias son todas de 4 ohm, entonces, suponiendo que armo el ampli de 300W y uso el recinto de 300W, ¿cuando me entregaría el amplificador? Ya que si la carga tiene mayor impedancia la potencia se reduce.

Si hay alguna formula para resolver esto también me gustaría conocerla.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## blasidalen (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola,aproximadamente creo que la versión de 300w dará unos 200 en 8 ohmios.No lo sé axactamente.


----------



## Selkir (Ene 8, 2010)

Comprobé un catalogo que tengo y la única marca que especifica la potencia en 4 y 8 ohm's es Gallien & Kruger; por ejemplo: el G&K 400 RB IV Top tiene 280W a 4Ohm y 180W a 8Ohm (100W menos en 8 Ohm), y el G&K 700 RB Top tiene 480W a 4 Ohm y 320W a 8 Ohm (160W menos en 8 Ohm).

No si se podría decir a grandes rasgos que con una carga de 8 Ohm un amplificador pierde entre 100W y 200W (200W por margen de error). Esto es solo una suposición, no se si estaré en lo correcto a sido una ida de cabeza mía.

Me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que sepa más que yo.


----------



## blasidalen (Feb 12, 2010)

Un poco más de información,está en polaco por lo menos pero se puede ver las características.Si alguien puede traducirlo sería perfecto.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Feb 12, 2010)

Esta es una traducción a la que le falta organizar el texto con palabras más técnicas, algunas palabras quedaron sin traducir pero son pocas . El idioma original es croata y esta traducido con google


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 12, 2010)

En los amplificadores, la potencia esta en funcion de el voltage y la carga (suponiendo que la fuente entrega corriente ilimitada.) 

Si el amplificador da 400W en 8 ohms, en teoria, en el mejor de los casos te dara los 800W en 4 ohm, pero casi siempre es menos de el doble.


----------



## blasidalen (Feb 13, 2010)

Gracias por la traducción,un saludo.


----------



## pachi2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

alguien armo este ampli? cuantos A consume? dice la lista que para un ampli de 400w necesita un transfo de 550w en version estereo el transfo tendria que entregar 1100w no? disculpent tantas preguntas son novato.


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola yo lo armé, puse las fotos en "amplificadores hechos en casa".Me falta un transformador para terminarlo,tambien unos condensadores en condiciones.
Armé la versión de 200w(hice 2 pa estereo)andubieron a la primera los dos,suenan bien.Usé transistores 2n3773 como finales ,los que manda poner son mejores,pero los que yo conseguia no me tenían buena pinta(desconfiaba fuesen truchos).
Estás en lo cierto respecto al transformador,para saber la intensidad divides la potencia del transformador entre el voltaje total del mismo.


----------



## huki (Mar 10, 2010)

amigos una preguntilla.este amplificador se puede hacer complementario pregunto esto por que estoy buscando un ampli.de 500w para bajos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

huki dijo:


> amigos una preguntilla.este amplificador se puede hacer *complementario* pregunto esto por que estoy buscando un ampli.de 500w para bajos.



¿ Que significa para ti complementario ?


----------



## Jackcer (Mar 24, 2010)

huki dijo:


> amigos una preguntilla.este amplificador se puede hacer complementario pregunto esto por que estoy buscando un ampli.de 500w para bajos.


  Huki, ya te fijaste en los amplificadores clase D??


----------



## aeroema (May 5, 2010)

Hola me llamo Emanuel Carlos y soy un entusiasta de la electronica.

Me gustaria saber como te ha resultado, si funciona bien, que prestaciones te ha dado...
Mi idea era armar algo cercano a los 500w y me gusto la version de este ampli de 8 transistores...

Si posees las pcb (ya q*UE* no me llevo bien con eso jeje) y la podes postiar estaria agradecido o si me podes recomendar algun otro circuito q*UE* funcione bien y ronde los 500w.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## arielreduro (Jun 15, 2010)

blasidalen dijo:


> Hola yo lo armé, puse las fotos en "amplificadores hechos en casa".Me falta un transformador para terminarlo,tambien unos condensadores en condiciones.
> Armé la versión de 200w(hice 2 pa estereo)andubieron a la primera los dos,suenan bien.Usé transistores 2n3773 como finales ,los que manda poner son mejores,pero los que yo conseguia no me tenían buena pinta(desconfiaba fuesen truchos).
> Estás en lo cierto respecto al transformador,para saber la intensidad divides la potencia del transformador entre el voltaje total del mismo.



hola me presento me llamo franco soy practicamente nuevo en este foro, les cuento que yo trate de armar el de 6 transistores que supuestamente erroga 400w y me manda tension supongo que directa al parlante porque salio humito de la bobina, 2 cosas los transistores de salida puse mj15003 como indicaba y en el encapsulado dice Japan. en las especificaciones de los componentes hay 2 diodos que dicen DUS  sumpoongo a juzgar por el dibujo que son diodos swtching universales le puse los 4148 quiero saber si estuve errado en eso desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola Ariel... Franco... bueno, como sea, ¡bienvenido al foro!



arielreduro dijo:


> ...los transistores de salida puse *mj15003* como indicaba y en *el encapsulado dice Japan*.


Son archi-ultra-mega-truchos. En Japón no fabrican semicinductores con nomenclatura yanqui (2N...) sino con la japonesa (2SX...). Comprá muchos de esos si querés, pero pagalos con un cheque al 31 de febrero...



arielreduro dijo:


> ...hay 2 diodos que dicen DUS  sumpoongo ... que son diodos swtching universales le puse los 4148...


No son switching. No sé qué corriente manejen, pero estimo que los 4148 tendrían que andar. De todas maneras te recomiendo poner unos 1N4007 o similares. Son más "rústicos" y en esa posición donde están no importa la velocidad 

Saludos


----------



## arielreduro (Jun 16, 2010)

gracias cacho sos un maestro voy a probar entonces primero revisando los transistores que esten bien no sabia sobre las nomenclaturas sinceramente nunca le preste atencion por favor me dirias los mj o 2n de que procedencia deberia buscar??? muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

De nada.



arielreduro dijo:


> ...me dirias los mj o 2n de que procedencia deberia buscar?


Acá tenés *mucha data para diferenciar transistores* y no clavarte con los truchos. De todas formas, sólo la experiencia te va a afilar el ojo para reconocerlos...

Saludos


----------

